# Man files lawsuit over 'Hawaiian rolls' not being made in Hawaii



## Robert59 (Dec 31, 2020)

A New York state man filed a class action lawsuit against the makers of King's Hawaiian sweet rolls, alleging the company misled him into believing the California-manufactured sweet rolls are made in Hawaii.

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/1...rolls-not-being-made-in-Hawaii/9771609440753/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 31, 2020)

We sure live in a small-minded and shallow world.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2020)

Frivolous lawsuit. Anything to make a buck.
I wonder if he knows a king didn't bake them either.


----------



## Devi (Dec 31, 2020)

But they _are_ delicious!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2020)

Where are Mars bars made!? I was going to buy a Mercury but the transportation fee was one zillion dollars and it would take 18 months to get here.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> A New York state man filed a class action lawsuit against the makers of King's Hawaiian sweet rolls, alleging the company misled him into believing the California-manufactured sweet rolls are made in Hawaii.
> 
> https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/1...rolls-not-being-made-in-Hawaii/9771609440753/


Remember the slogan "How about a nice Hawaiian Punch?" That guy needs one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 31, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Where are Mars bars made!? I was going to buy a Mercury but the transportation fee was one zillion dollars and it would take 18 months to get here.


I was thinking it would take something along the lines of 18 _light years_ for it to get here.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I was thinking it would take something along the lines of 18 _light years_ for it to get here.


You're probably right Aunt Marg as I only did a quick calculation in my head!!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Frivolous lawsuit. Anything to make a buck.
> I wonder if he knows a king didn't bake them either.


Except he won't make a buck and this will be tossed as soon as the judge stops laughing.


----------



## jujube (Jan 1, 2021)

My French fries didn't come from France, nor did this morning's French toast. Now I'm really po'd. I'm gonna sue someone!


----------



## gennie (Jan 1, 2021)

When that is thrown out, he should move on to bottled water labels.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 2, 2021)

jujube said:


> My French fries didn't come from France, nor did this morning's French toast. Now I'm really po'd. I'm gonna sue someone!


Was the Polish sausage made in Poland?  Oh, Poland Ohio.  I see.


----------



## old medic (Jan 2, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Remember the slogan "How about a nice Hawaiian Punch?" That guy needs one.


Id make it a double


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 2, 2021)

This one falls into the same category as the law suit filed because Ginger Ale didn't contain any real ginger.  Turns out its not Ale, either.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 2, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> A New York state man filed a class action lawsuit against the makers of King's Hawaiian sweet rolls, alleging the company misled him into believing the California-manufactured sweet rolls are made in Hawaii.
> 
> https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/1...rolls-not-being-made-in-Hawaii/9771609440753/


----------



## 911 (Jan 2, 2021)

Yes, I agree. They are good, especially when I use them for my sliders,


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 5, 2021)

Well this one goes at the top of the list of ridiculous lawsuits! SMH!


----------



## jujube (Jan 5, 2021)

OK, I'm really working up my case here.  My Italian bread was baked in Ohio and my English muffins definitely did not come from across the sea.  My Baked Alaska came from my own Florida kitchen.   The Greek yogurt didn't need a passport and the Turkish taffy wasn't pulled by Whirling Dervishes.  And what's worst, there was no Swiss Miss making my cup of hot chocolate, either.  CAN I TRUST NO ONE???????


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 5, 2021)

jujube said:


> OK, I'm really working up my case here.  My Italian bread was baked in Ohio and my English muffins definitely did not come from across the sea.  My Baked Alaska came from my own Florida kitchen.   The Greek yogurt didn't need a passport and the Turkish taffy wasn't pulled by Whirling Dervishes.  And what's worst, there was no Swiss Miss making my cup of hot chocolate, either.  CAN I TRUST NO ONE???????


Well at least Scotch Whisky comes from Scotland and Cornish Pasties are made in Cornwall. I wonder if Worcestershire Sauce is unique to Worcester? Come to think of it, is The Hoover Dam made out of recycled vacuum cleaners?


----------



## Jeni (Jan 5, 2021)

This is why I feel they should have a process to charge all costs back to whomever clogs up courts with bogus lawsuits.  Some sort of lawsuit triage ....... but many know companies instead of paying to defend this BS ....... they will just make a payment.    extortion by claiming stupidity should be illegal.


----------



## jujube (Jan 5, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Well at least Scotch Whisky comes from Scotland and Cornish Pasties are made in Cornwall. I wonder if Worcestershire Sauce is unique to Worcester? Come to think of it, is The Hoover Dam made out of recycled vacuum cleaners?


I just looked in the refrigerator......the Worcestershire sauce I have was made in Pittsburg, PA.  Is nothing sacred?  

Oh, and you'll usually find a good pasty made in Michigan...….recipes from the original Cornish miners who came over to work in the mines of the U.P.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Come to think of it, is The Hoover Dam made out of recycled vacuum cleaners?


 I like your style.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 6, 2021)

I feel so slighted folks, the Polish and Vienna sausages I bought a few days I found out were made right here locally! Can you imagine?

And then to top it all off, the Neapolitan ice cream I just bought last week is from Vancouver, BC, not Italy!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

Jeni said:


> This is why I feel they should have a process to charge all costs back to whomever clogs up courts with bogus lawsuits.  Some sort of lawsuit triage ....... but many know companies instead of paying to defend this BS ....... they will just make a payment.    extortion by claiming stupidity should be illegal.


I doubt this guy will find an (actual) attorney who will take his case.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I doubt this guy will find an (actual) attorney who will take his case.


Where does that leave me, Mur?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Where does that leave me, Mur?


Well, he filed a class-action petition. That's as good as saying "Who's with me?!" (or, ya'll come).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Well, he filed a class-action petition. That's as good as saying "Who's with me?!" (or, ya'll come).


I'm in! LOL!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm in! LOL!


Keep in touch!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm in! LOL!


Remember who your friends are, Marg


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Remember who your friends are, Marg


Oh, don't you worry, Mur, I'll be passing it around when they fill my pockets! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh, don't you worry, Mur, I'll be passing it around when they fill my pockets! ROFLMAO!


Hey! Let's all go to Hawaii!


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Frivolous lawsuit. Anything to make a buck.
> I wonder if he knows a king didn't bake them either.



You want to read the greatest frivolous lawsuit ever filed? This was by a prominent Judge. He wanted 60 + million in damages because the dry cleaner lost his pants. Get ready to say "What a weasel". He paid the price. It is the most incredible lawsuit in American Jurisprudence.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pearson_v._Chung


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 9, 2021)

Somebody needs to get a life.

It's a sad state of affairs, when you can sue over something like this.

What's in a name?


----------



## Don M. (Mar 9, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> It's a sad state of affairs, when you can sue over something like this.
> 
> The US has well over a million lawyers....and they are always looking out for some way to Scam our justice system.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)

As long as they're not coming out of Wuhan China who cares? LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> You want to read the greatest frivolous lawsuit ever filed? This was by a prominent Judge. He wanted 60 + million in damages because the dry cleaner lost his pants. Get ready to say "What a weasel". He paid the price. It is the most incredible lawsuit in American Jurisprudence.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pearson_v._Chung


This is the most astonishing thing I've ever heard of.

"The Great American Pants Suit"


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Mar 30, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Where are Mars bars made!?


I don't know. Where are the Milky Way Bars made?


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 30, 2021)

Wait!
Does this mean my Spanish rice isn’t from Spain???????Im crushed


----------



## Gaer (Mar 30, 2021)

hey!  What about American flags being made in China?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

They began in Hilo, HI, and moved to California in the 70s


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2021)

Maybe it was based on a recipe from Hawaii.


----------



## jujube (Mar 31, 2021)

How about all the marriages that weren't "made in heaven"?  Or people who don't have it "made in the shade"?


----------

